# General Mandolin Topics > eBay, Craig's List, etc. >  $25,000 Gibson on FaceBook Marketplace

## Steve VandeWater

I don't believe this guy has a clue about what he has, or it's value

https://www.facebook.com/marketplace...0416940772503/

----------


## MikeEdgerton

C'mon Steve, he's only a little over $24,000.00 high and he is willing to negotiate right now.   :Cool: 

I do hope he gets it though, I have one that's about the same age.

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Charles E.

One just has to wonder in this day and age, with so much information available, how do they arrive at a price like that?   :Disbelief:

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## slimt

I just bought one just like.  I gave 24.500 less.

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Mike Romkey

Hope springs eternal.

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## AlanN

I dig the case.

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Bill McCall

It’s an 1898 with bent sides, how rare is that :Wink:

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## mrmando

For that price you'd think you could get all 8 strings.

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Steve VandeWater

I messaged him very politely explaining what he had and what they typically sell for. I told him what I had paid recently for my teens A-1's ($675 and $550). I even gave him the link to Mandolin Cafe in case he didn't believe me.  He sent me back a nasty message saying I know nothing about mandolins, and he didn't care what I thought anyway.
Well okay then.

----------

Eric Platt, 

Mike Romkey

----------


## Timbofood

> I messaged him very politely explaining what he had and what they typically sell for. I told him what I had paid recently for my teens A-1's ($675 and $550). I even gave him the link to Mandolin Cafe in case he didn't believe me.  He sent me back a nasty message saying I know nothing about mandolins, and he didn't care what I thought anyway.
> Well okay then.



Well, we are all drinking the same Kool aid here anyway so what does any member really know? 
Sounds like the seller (hopeful) suffers from recto-cranial insertion!
Hasn’t this come up before?

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Steve VandeWater

It looks like it was removed from Facebook Marketplace. Either he got his $25,000 and is rolling giddily around in the cash, or others told him the same thing.

For those who are interested, it was a teens or 20's Gibson Sheraton Brown A model in good, original condition, with pick guard and a period case.  The pick guard didn't have the clamp, it had a bracket that was screwed into the side of the body. His father had bought the instrument during WWII.  It's a nice mandolin, but a tad overpriced at $25,000

----------

Ray(T)

----------


## Drew Egerton

> It looks like it was removed from Facebook Marketplace. Either he got his $25,000 and is rolling giddily around in the cash, or others told him the same thing.
> 
> For those who are interested, it was a teens or 20's Gibson Sheraton Brown A model in good, original condition, with pick guard and a period case.  The pick guard didn't have the clamp, it had a bracket that was screwed into the side of the body. His father had bought the instrument during WWII.  It's a nice mandolin, but a tad overpriced at $25,000


It's still there, so he might have blocked you  :Laughing: 
I don't know what you guys' problem is, it says "This is correct" right in the description.......

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## MikeEdgerton

The listing is still up. For posterity:

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## pops1

Non original bridge, non original pickguard, that should lower it to at least $22,500.

----------

Steve VandeWater, 

Timbofood

----------


## Jeff Mando

Back 20 or so years ago when I worked for a vintage guitar store, we attended a guitar show about every month.  Mostly the same vintage dealers attending with some local guys depending on the location.

I remember one father/son team, who were guitarists, but not fulltime dealers.  They had great original guitars from the 50's that they had owned since the 50's, really nice valuable stuff, but they were consistently asking double the going rate (or more) for their stuff.  I can only assume they were there to have fun and fully understood that if they sold their stuff, they would no longer get to come and have fun talking to other guitar nuts......

Needless to say, it was frustrating for potential buyers.......

----------

Steve VandeWater, 

Timbofood

----------


## Timbofood

There is always one of that kind of guy that “KNOWS” that he has the unicorn horn! Can’t change human nature.

----------

Nevin, 

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Mike Romkey

I have a Stradivarius. Says right on the label: "Stradivarius / Made in China." I wonder if he's open to trades?

----------

Steve VandeWater, 

Timbofood

----------


## Mark Gunter

*1898 Gibson Madolin style A - 1920s S# 63600 This is Correct*

$25,000

Was My Grandfather's he bought it during WWII    Willing to Negotiate on price right now.

---------------------------------------------
To go with the pictures in post #13
NFI

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## allenhopkins

I could offer him my $24,500 Strad-O-Lin plus $500; think he'd go for it?

----------

Steve VandeWater, 

stevojack665

----------


## MikeEdgerton

> I could offer him my $24,500 Strad-O-Lin plus $500; think he'd go for it?


Only if the Strad-O-Lin belonged to your grandfather.

----------

allenhopkins, 

Steve VandeWater, 

Timbofood

----------


## Jeff Mando

....you can't really put a price on sentimentality, BUT $25K is a good start!

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Tom C

I should offer him $700.

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## Steve Ostrander

As Mike Wolfe would say, “I don’t want to buy the memories, I just want to buy the mandolin.”

----------

Steve VandeWater

----------


## allenhopkins

> Only if the Strad-O-Lin belonged to your grandfather.


Well, I have a Lyon & Healy Victoria bowl-back that belonged to my step-grandma, I think, but it's not for sale.

----------


## LadysSolo

I'd give $500 for it. Do you suppose he's just got the decimal point off a bit?

----------


## Steve VandeWater

> I'd give $500 for it. Do you suppose he's just got the decimal point off a bit?


No. He was quite clear that he thought $25,000 was what it's worth

----------


## Bill Kammerzell

Ignorance is bliss.

----------


## pops1

> Ignorance is bliss.


Had a teacher in H.S. that said "if ignorance is bliss you'll be in a peaceful state for the rest of your life".

----------

LadysSolo

----------

